# Mishka Café, Costa Rica



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Coffee Shop*of the National Archives. Only*Coffee Shop*in Costa Rica in a public building. Our coffee is organic and fair treat certified.

*

&#8230;

More...


----------

